# Aviary Ground Cover



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

My pigeons are in an aviary outside on the grass which I realize probably isn't the best situation for long term. We don't have room on the cement to put the aviary there, as it is too close to the parrot room window, and we don't want to add another concrete pad to our already small grassy area.... Other then concrete slabs, is there something more natural I can put on the bottom of the aviary, like Bark Chips or Sand? How would you clean it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Insomniac said:


> My pigeons are in an aviary outside on the grass which I realize probably isn't the best situation for long term. We don't have room on the cement to put the aviary there, as it is too close to the parrot room window, and we don't want to add another concrete pad to our already small grassy area.... Other then concrete slabs, is there something more natural I can put on the bottom of the aviary, like Bark Chips or Sand? How would you clean it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You don't more natural than grass.  It won't hurt anything for them to be on the ground. You biggest concern would be if something could dig underneath and get inside.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's what I was thinking....sounds good on the grass, but can you put some wire underneath if there isn't already some? I have mine up on bricks, with strong wood strips (like fence boards) underneath every few feet, and the ends of the boards are up on the bricks, if that makes sense. Then, I just rake under it a few times a week, makes it very easy to take care of. Good luck!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

There isn't any wire on the bottom but there's a dig guard where the wire extends down and forms a skirt around the outside of the cage. It would be great if I could just use the grass, but on a grass bottomed cage, how do I clean it? Just rake and spray with the hose afterwards? How do I disinfect it if I have to?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an idea, I use granite dust (not really a dust but small bits of stone) on my barn floor,It compacts nicely and you could use a broom or small metal rake to rake up the poo and use a dust pan and bucket for cleaning. you could spray it down once in a while with oxine or bleach with water. it drys quick. we really like it in our barn. just a thought...


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

That's a great idea! Is it light enough to blow away in the wind? Would you buy it at a farm supply store, or a landscaping place? Is it pretty expensive?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Yr best solution is a tough cloth cover that people use for cloth kennels. 

http://www.optionsplus.com/kennelflooring.htm

http://www.bltllc.com/kennel-liner.htm

http://www.humanemfg.com/loktuff.html


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> There isn't any wire on the bottom but there's a dig guard where the wire extends down and forms a skirt around the outside of the cage. It would be great if I could just use the grass, but on a grass bottomed cage, how do I clean it? Just rake and spray with the hose afterwards? How do I disinfect it if I have to?


That is what I do. I have grass. I have replaced last year's grass (from seed) with sod, very early this year. I rake up the debris and hose it down heavily with a strong spray to remove the accumulated turds. You can not disinfect the 'natural' ground without kiling what grows there I think....


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Is the Granite stuff I'm looking for available at feed stores or landscaping places?? I'm having trouble finding it small enough, I've only been able to find granite chunks.... On some sites I'm reading, they're saying that "Turkey Grit" is the same thing....is that true?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've just been thinking about the Aviary I'm going to eventually add to my loft, and the kind of floor that would be best to have, For me going natural doesn't seem right, way too many problems to over come, I'm thinking slightly raised pitched floor using cement board, so all I would need to do is get out the garden hose and from time to time hose it down keeping it clean of any debris! If i could I really would like to have a concrete floor period that would be the best and the most expensive, so the cement board route affords me another option instead of just a wire floor! Still nothing set in stone yet but I'm definitely leaning towards the cement board!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I've just been thinking about the Aviary I'm going to eventually add to my loft, and the kind of floor that would be best to have, For me going natural doesn't seem right, way too many problems to over come, I'm thinking slightly raised pitched floor using cement board, so all I would need to do is get out the garden hose and from time to time hose it down keeping it clean of any debris! If i could I really would like to have a concrete floor period that would be the best and the most expensive, so the cement board route affords me another option instead of just a wire floor! *Still nothing set in stone yet *but I'm definitely leaning towards the cement board!


How punny, DEEJAY!

Good Luck! I know you will let us know what you finally decide AND will show pictures! 

Shi


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The cement floor is working well for me, with the added security of knowing, my birds are safe from diggers. I would have loved a grass floor. Maybe I should put in some planters.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm just worried about a build up of feces and such.... like, if I just keep spraying it into the ground, even after raking, won't it get smelly and gross? And what about cutting the grass? I highly doubt they'd appreciate the lawn mower!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

call gravel yards for the granite dust, it does not blow away, we rake our barn to get rid of hay and it stays put, just rake lightly, and the birds will like to pick at it too, it is light in color so it looks nice...call the places that gravel driveways and such, you have to pick it up in a pickup truck, I think it was 25 bucks for a small pick up.


----------

